# Cases for transport to the range



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

What are people using to transport their guns, ammo mags etc. to the range? I found a few online but was looking for suggestions.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:smt164

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16175


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=259680&t=11082005 keep an eye out they usually have this on sale for $40


----------

